# 36 ft 5th wheel down hwy 101



## Ready2fish (Aug 10, 2018)

Leaving Bellingham Wa Jan. Thinking of going down the Oregon coast and hwy 101 and finally to Central Arizona. We have a 36 ft 5th wheel. Does anyone have comments on taking the 5th wheel down 101?


----------



## packnrat (Nov 10, 2018)

i do not know the roads up in ore or was. 
but northern ca is fabulous. give yourself twice or more time for this leg on the trip.
the clif views, places to see. camp, you will love at least this part.
no problem for your set up plenty of road.
just as you leave south out of sf. on hwy one. slow down before the crest of the hill ( connection to hwy 280), dropping down to pacifica. very steep. just 3 miles or so but you can burn out your breaks here.


----------

